# Aftermarket acoustic guitar pickup?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

My dad built a copy of a Martin Dreadnaught of some sort. I think he bought a kit from StewMac.

He's pretty handy with wood so I'm sure he did a good job on it. I've been in a number of cedar strip boats he's built.

Anyway, he wants to install a pickup of some sort. He tried one that snaps into the sound hole and said it sounded like crap.

With the exception of an end pin jack he'd prefer not to cut too much.

What's out there in terms of aftermarket pups for acoustic guitars?

An external pre-amp would be fine, but what about simple piezos that can be installed beneath the bridge?

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

K&K has been my choice lately. I don't like undersaddle units as they impede the string/saddle/soundboard connection and sound quacky. A soundboard transducer is fine, like the K&K, but combine one with a mic and you're all set. I've got a couple of instruments with Schatten Design pickups too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

K&k mini is the way to go. Great sound reproduction.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Mooh.

I googled K&K. I think they look great.

Pretty non invasive.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

LR Baggs Anthem - pricey, but hands down the best acoustic pickup I've heard. Got one in my J45.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[h=1]Fishman Rare Earth Blend Soundhole Pickup[/h]









It's around $300.00 but you said you wanted a good one.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Another vote for the K&K mini here.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Rare Earth.

LR Baggs M1 is surprisingly good.

Or just throw a mic on it.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I've put quite a few K&Ks in my guitars and for others, but I find they are kind of hollow and favour the bass. At least the passive models do. You really need to use a pre-amp and then you are into another game. I've installed a couple of the LR Baggs Anthems and they are far superior in my opinion.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dad ordered a K&K mini.

I figure he'll end up getting an external preamp eventually.

It will be a great sounding pick up for his needs. He plays old folks homes mostly.

Thanks again for the feedback. It's much appreciated and he's happy to have it.


----------

